# Providing dairy to Pigs



## Buckles (Dec 14, 2013)

I have been reading out giving expired dairy products (not spoiled dairy) to pigs as a supplement when pasturing. My question is around how do you keep the diary from spoiling? If I go fill a trough with a bunch of dairy to allow them to drink it throughout the day, with the south Florida heat, I would assume the milk would curdle by mid afternoon. Is that okay? Someone told me once that feeding pigs spoiled milk is very bad for them.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

It should be fine. I try to only give mine what they will consume in a day, but it sits in the heat all day in the summer and it's never caused a problem for mine. They like it chunky and will actually fish around for the chunks. Once it actually separates, they don't seem to prefer it, but will still eat it.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I certainly do not think the clabbered milk will hurt them. I remember the older folks when i was growing up actually making clabbored milk. They would leave the milk in a loaf pan on the table covered with a cheese cloth so the flies could not get to it and let it clabbor, then spread it on a biscuit like a cheese spread to eat. I never cared for it, but it never hurt nobody. I think you can pretty much feed a pig anything that will not run away from them and you will be fine. ( it can run as long as it is slow it is still ok). I would not worry a bit about feeding mine spoiled milk.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

What about baby pigs? I feed my month old pigs a bowl of warm goats milk with cracked corn and cornbread mixed in 1st thing in the AM and pick up what they don't finish. Then leave a bowl of water and a bowl of dry food as well with them. In the evening they get the milk mix again. I would prefer to leave a milk mixture with them all day and a separate pan of dry food/pig starter and a separate bowl of water. I was also worried about the wet food spoiling. In my house I get laughed at because I wash the feed bowls with soap and water at each filling : /


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I feed mine a mash of pig grower, and corn chops. I mix one bag of each, throw in about 2 cups of minerals and add warm water. I always try to mix it a day ahead of needing to use it. I add in what ever table scraps we have during the week and just keep stirring and feeding until it is gone. I usually get about 4 or 5 days out of it, but as they are getting bigger I m feeding more so it is not lasting as long. It will start to sour but I do not think they mind one bit. I pour it out into a long wooden trough that I made from some scrap lumber I had. I have never cleaned the mixing container or the trough, really have no plans to. they clean up the trough pretty much themselves. Pigs dig in the DIRT with their nose and eat whatever gets in their mouth. They will root through cow and horse ***t to get whatever grain is in it. I do not think you need to worry about the milk getting a few hours old.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah, words of wisdom!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Buckles said:


> how do you keep the diary from spoiling?


Make yogurt or clabber it. Spoiled milk is a human concept. Pigs love it and it's good for them.


----------

